

Instead of reading HN comments about AGPL, read the AGPL - niels_olson
http://www.gnu.org/licenses/agpl.html

======
ExpiredLink
AGPL is mostly used by companies that want to sell software (e.g.
<http://itextpdf.com/> ). It's a commercial business model with an Open Source
teaser. Fortunately AGPL is easy to circumvent and therefore unlikely to
become widespread.

